# Senior Pranks?



## Joemamma556 (Sep 11, 2010)

Any Ideas, experiences,etc?

and please don't post anything stupid  

thanks


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 11, 2010)

Bring kerosene, light things on fire. Best prank ever.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

...not really any ideas here.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 11, 2010)

Pour baby oil on the hallways.

Get 3 pigs/mice/cats, set them free into the school, label them ONE, TWO, and FOUR, and they will be looking for three ALL YEAR LONG.

Get cows on the top floor, because cows will go up stairs, BUT THEY ARE STUBBORN AS HELL GOING DOWN THE STAIRS.

Enjoy.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2010)

Spend the entire year working on a cube club and getting as many people interested in cubing as possible.

When Senior Prank time comes around next year, leave out a lot of scrambled cubes with wet superglue on all five exposed faces.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Spend the entire year working on a cube club and getting as many people interested in cubing as possible.
> 
> When Senior Prank time comes around next year, leave out a lot of scrambled cubes with wet superglue on all five exposed faces.



lol I have been trying to get a cube club since last year but they really don't want cause it won't they said it won't catch interest and they don't want to pay a teacher to stay after school which sucks T_T 

But thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 11, 2010)

Smoke weed every day.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 11, 2010)

Get a big group of people and a lot of dixie cups. Fill a few hallways with dixie cups full of water all over the floor. Make it so it would either take many hours to pick them all up or they would spill a bunch of water on the floor.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 11, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Get 3 pigs/mice/cats, set them free into the school, label them ONE, TWO, and FOUR, and they will be looking for three ALL YEAR LONG.
> 
> Get cows on the top floor, because cows will go up stairs, BUT THEY ARE STUBBORN AS HELL GOING DOWN THE STAIRS.
> 
> Enjoy.



Classics.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Spend the entire year working on a cube club and getting as many people interested in cubing as possible.
> 
> When Senior Prank time comes around next year, leave out a lot of scrambled cubes with wet superglue on all five exposed faces.



That's mean.
Like really mean lol.
Which makes it more funny.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 11, 2010)

1. Go to school, bring lots of guns.
2. Shoot up the place
3. ????
4. Profit!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 11, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> 1. Go to school, bring lots of guns.
> 2. Shoot up the place
> 3. ????
> 4. Profit!



C'mon man. A nuke would be much cleaner.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 11, 2010)

every senior pitched in. around 1000 dollars
bought all 1000 dollars worth of bouncy balls. we went up to the top floor near the grand stair case and let them all loose
we hurt a student who was coming up teh stairs. he got knocked down on his ass because of the mass hoard
otehr then that i couldnt breathe from laughing too hard

though idk if peopl from your school are willing to chip in


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 11, 2010)

Local election signs, about 1000 of them, all around the outside of the school.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 11, 2010)

In most states (check yours) it is illegal to dig up the state flower (or sometimes tree). So if you plant the state flower in the shape of your class year, then they cannot legally dig them up.

Set alarm clocks to go off about 2 minutes from each other...hide them all around the school...in lockers, bathrooms, ceiling tiles, vents, ...
Put signs around that say Alarm Clock Day or something, so people don't mistake the sound for a bomb

Heard of the Grand Central Freezing point? Well you can make a class of '0- freezing point. Make sure most of the seniors are in on the prank (include a few juniors, sophomores, and freshmen). Everyone should meet up in the auditorium or a classroom big enough to fit everyone. Then make sure everyone has synchronized their watches/phones... then tell everyone to scatter around the whole school... when the watch/phone goes off... everyone should freeze...


----------



## Bryan (Sep 11, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Local election signs, about 1000 of them, all around the outside of the school.



This is actually considered theft, and could lead to a big prosecution.

OK, assuming the principal's daughter is 18 or older, or will be before graduation. Start to woo her now, the day you're both 18, go and get married. Keep it a secret until graduation. On graduation day, when the principal hands you your diploma, say, "Thanks Dad!" and give him a hug.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 11, 2010)

Bryan said:


> OK, assuming the principal's daughter is 18 or older, or will be before graduation. Start to woo her now, the day you're both 18, go and get married. Keep it a secret until graduation. On graduation day, when the principal hands you your diploma, say, "Thanks Dad!" and give him a hug.



Epic.

Disassemble a VW Bug, and reassemble it inside a classroom just large enough for it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 11, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > OK, assuming the principal's daughter is 18 or older, or will be before graduation. Start to woo her now, the day you're both 18, go and get married. Keep it a secret until graduation. On graduation day, when the principal hands you your diploma, say, "Thanks Dad!" and give him a hug.
> ...



i forget where that jokes from but i remmeber seeing it on tv..drake n josh is it?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 11, 2010)

Bryan: You are correct about the signs being considered theft, that happened to me my Junior year of high school, that definitely sucked. I love your idea about the marriage though, but I have a simple addition. If you don't think his daughter is marriage material you can always get married then get an annulment. That's kind of abusing the marriage issue though. You could also always get cheap rings to make look like wedding rings, then print out fake marriage licenses.

Do you have a way to get to the space above the lockers in your school? In my friend's school you could put stuff on top of the lockers. What my friends did was toss a few fish up into the tops of the lockers. Ironically enough, they spent the senior skip day fishing for the fish they then threw up into the lockers, hah! The school was closed for days due to this incident.

You could also squirt super glue into all the locks of the exterior doors. Make sure all doors are locked (and closed) first though. They'll have to remove a door just to get into the building 

Have you ever seen those stink bomb things? It's basically a water and sulfur mixture. Get a lot of those and drop them in the hallways (after breaking them). One stink bomb in one hallway in my high school was enough to keep people gagging for a good 5 minutes after passing through. I'm sure a few of these in every hallway should get a good reaction 

You could do the saran wrap toilet trick. Lift the toilet seat, stretch saran wrap tight over the bowl, then close the lid. This would have a MUCH better reaction in the women's restrooms. You could always try this with a urinal but I think it would be a little too obvious. Another good one is to remove all the toilet seats (did that at college, that was a good one). You could also put icy hot on the toilet seats, just know that when it gets dry it loses it's effect, so either cake it on there or do some checkups to ensure it hasn't dried out.

You could walk down the hall and tie a rope around all the doorknobs/handles in a series, so as each door tried to open up they wouldn't be able to. This might be a bit difficult to pull off though. Instead of tying it around each knob just loop it around a couple times.

And by far my favorite: If your school has a daily news type deal on all the TVs in the morning, and you have access to it (knowing the A/V guy or being that guy, something of the sort), put in a film of your choice (pretty sure you know where I'm going with this) and get it ready to be played right at the "turning point" per say. As soon as they get done with the "news" and do the regular scrolling announcements this film will be played instead.


----------



## shelley (Sep 11, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> JonnyWhoopes said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



It's been around for a while. Real Genius had a scene where a student's car was disassembled and reassembled in his room. It was a reference to a prank pulled off at Caltech in the 1970s.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 11, 2010)

Spoiler






shelley said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > JonnyWhoopes said:
> ...






I thought I remembered it from a college hack. But I wasn't sure, but thought it was a great prank anyway.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 11, 2010)

On my last day of college I didn't go in because I had no reason to,
but all the annoying kids on the bus got egged and floured.
Also the head of sixth form found it hard getting into his office
because it was filled from floor to celling with balloons.

Nothing major, but I kind of regret not going in to see it happen.
We did have a whip around for the ingredients the week before
so i did pitch in for it.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 11, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Bryan: You are correct about the signs being considered theft, that happened to me my Junior year of high school, that definitely sucked.
> ...
> You could also squirt super glue into all the locks of the exterior doors.
> ...
> ...



You don't learn from your mistakes, do you?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's one that happened in my school:
My friend's who were in the wrestling team, took the Drama teacher's car (as in picked it up), a old VW Buggy, and turned it 90 degrees, in the parking spot. When he came out, it was impossible for him to leave, until the other teachers moved their cars first.

Another one:
-Take 4 pigs.
-Throw oil all over them.
-Number in big black letters, on their body, 1, 2, 3, 5.
-??????
-Profit!

They'll be looking for that #4 pig, forever.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

This is probably a lil old, but during a break, if you have access to the comp room, Rick Roll all the comps there. Crank the volume up. And lol at the people that have a class that involves computers after the break.



ElectricDoodie said:


> Here's one that happened in my school:
> My friend's who were in the wrestling team, took the Drama teacher's car (as in picked it up), a old VW Buggy, and turned it 90 degrees, in the parking spot. When he came out, it was impossible for him to leave, until the other teachers moved their cars first.
> 
> *Another one:
> ...



I think someone had something really similar to that earlier. But oil lol.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 11, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> You could also squirt super glue into all the locks of the exterior doors. Make sure all doors are locked (and closed) first though. They'll have to remove a door just to get into the building



It's all fun and games til the janitor dies in a fire cause he couldn't get out.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 11, 2010)

Bryan said:


> You don't learn from your mistakes, do you?



The only one that backfired was the sign "theft" that at the time we didn't think could be considered theft (since the campaign pays for the signs, not the person displaying them). The funny part is it wasn't even my idea, and I thought about the "man isn't that theft?" and I got talked into it (but it didn't take much talking). The only reason I got busted was because one of the yards we took a sign from was from an off duty cop and he saw us taking the signs before we got to his yard and he called it in :/. 

All the other pranks never backfired on me  Except once, at college, we tied confetti poppers to door knobs so it'd pop as soon as people left for their early classes. Well our RA knew it was us who did that and put all 20 poppers on our door so I heard a loud "BANG!" as soon as my roommate opened the door, which was followed by a few choice words lol. We then had a great laugh that somebody got us back.

Oh another good prank is to stretch saran wrap at head level across room doorways! if you stretch it tight enough they don't even see it and man it's a priceless reaction!


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 11, 2010)

It wasn't really a prank, but more spontaneous. But my teacher bought a lot of inflatable beach balls. We wanted to blow them all up and fill the principal's office with them, but since we never got the "ok" to do so we took the balls and had a massive dodgeball fight at lunch. Then we took our fight to to the sophmore section and started pegging them. I still have one of those balls with me...

Then there was that time for pajama day we all brought our pillows and had a pillow fight. We wanted to have a water fight, but that failed. Come to think of it, we did a lot of crazy stuff.

An idea we wanted to do was have all the seniors camp out on the senior lawn in the school. Bring tents, sleeping bags, etc. to have a nice sleep. Maybe even try to snychronize alarm clocks so they go on at the same time.

And in my opinion, have one or some of these fLying around the school would be hilarious.


Spoiler


----------



## ErikJ (Sep 11, 2010)

someone in my graduating class was really into music so he had very nice and loud sound system. we set it up in the hallway and had a senior dance party in the middle of classes.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 11, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> You could also squirt super glue into all the locks of the exterior doors.
> ...
> Have you ever seen those stink bomb things? It's basically a water and sulfur mixture. Get a lot of those and drop them in the hallways (after breaking them).
> ...
> Another good one is to remove all the toilet seats (did that at college, that was a good one).


None of those are funny. LOL WE DAMAGED PROPERTY HURR



cube-o-holic said:


> but all the annoying kids on the bus got egged and floured.


That's not nice. What a bunch of *******s.



TheMachanga said:


> 1. Go to school, bring lots of guns.
> 2. Shoot up the place
> 3. ????
> 4. Profit!


Not funny. 



TheMachanga said:


> Set alarm clocks to go off about 2 minutes from each other...hide them all around the school...in lockers, bathrooms, ceiling tiles, vents, ...
> Put signs around that say Alarm Clock Day or something, so people don't mistake the sound for a bomb


That's stupid and annoying.



Bryan said:


> OK, assuming the principal's daughter is 18 or older, or will be before graduation. Start to woo her now, the day you're both 18, go and get married. Keep it a secret until graduation. On graduation day, when the principal hands you your diploma, say, "Thanks Dad!" and give him a hug.


Now _this_ one is funny.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > You could also squirt super glue into all the locks of the exterior doors. Make sure all doors are locked (and closed) first though. They'll have to remove a door just to get into the building
> ...



Why u so srs ?
LOL, sorry I had to... but why the janitor? Maybe staff members in a meeting.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 11, 2010)

lol I've heard the pig one before but always had the dilemma of where I was getting some pigs from. Then I was going to put live chickens in the air ducts via the roof and they'd all be going nuts in there and it would take forever to get them all out. 

In our cafeteria we have some sky lights and they'd be fairly easy to remove so I've been trying to think of a good prank that would involve random things falling through the roof. (Getting on the roof of my highschool is super easy and one prank I considered was taking all of the seniors up on the roof for the last day)

I love the crazy glue idea. It's simple. It's fast. It's effective. Best of all there would be a ton of confused kids milling about. I think doing that on the first day would be better since all the freshman would be super confused.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 11, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> lol I've heard the pig one before but always had the dilemma of where I was getting some pigs from. Then I was going to put live chickens in the air ducts via the roof and they'd all be going nuts in there and it would take forever to get them all out.
> 
> In our cafeteria we have some sky lights and they'd be fairly easy to remove so I've been trying to think of a good prank that would involve random things falling through the roof. (Getting on the roof of my highschool is super easy and one prank I considered was taking all of the seniors up on the roof for the last day)
> 
> I love the crazy glue idea. It's simple. It's fast. It's effective. Best of all there would be a ton of confused kids milling about. I think doing that on the first day would be better since all the freshman would be super confused.



You need mental attention. Those are not funny, but mean. Gluing stuff?


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 11, 2010)

**** in a hat


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 11, 2010)

Rowe wins.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> freshcuber said:
> 
> 
> > lol I've heard the pig one before but always had the dilemma of where I was getting some pigs from. Then I was going to put live chickens in the air ducts via the roof and they'd all be going nuts in there and it would take forever to get them all out.
> ...



How is that mean? It's just making it so the doors don't open. There are other more damaging ways to keep a door from opening whereas a little paint thinner in the locks would open them right back up.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 11, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> How is that mean? It's just making it so the doors don't open.



You just answered your own question. Ever heard of the term "FIRE HAZARD"?


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 11, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> **** in a hat



Stylish . Only Rowe Prank day though


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 11, 2010)

There wouldn't be anybody inside if i did it on the first day. I'm nearly positive that janitors don't start night shifts until school starts. Also, pretty much every single door that I can think of that leads outside from my school has 80% glass with a metal border. If there's a fire and nobody can get it open I'd just put something through it.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> There wouldn't be anybody inside if i did it on the first day. I'm nearly positive that janitors don't start night shifts until school starts. Also, pretty much every single door that I can think of that leads outside from my school has 80% glass with a metal border. If there's a fire and nobody can get it open I'd just put something through it.



Chuck a text book at it :tu


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 11, 2010)

Joker said:


> freshcuber said:
> 
> 
> > There wouldn't be anybody inside if i did it on the first day. I'm nearly positive that janitors don't start night shifts until school starts. Also, pretty much every single door that I can think of that leads outside from my school has 80% glass with a metal border. If there's a fire and nobody can get it open I'd just put something through it.
> ...



Exactly. Problem solved. If I could find a way into the school I'd do all the classroom doors and then everyone would show up but there would be no classes. In a school of 1200+ kids they'd have no choice but to cancel school until they could re-open the doors.

EDIT: Once I figured out how to get into one school then it'd be safe to assume that none of the schools are impenetrable so I could go around the district and do every school (4 elementaries, one middle, and one high school) That's a lot of doors to cover in one night if the prank is going to be really good. Four kids in two cars could easily handle it though since there are less than 60 rooms in the elementaries.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > freshcuber said:
> ...



Lol school haters


----------



## ColdFactor (Sep 11, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Pour baby oil on the hallways.
> 
> Get 3 pigs/mice/cats, set them free into the school, label them ONE, TWO, and FOUR, and they will be looking for three ALL YEAR LONG.
> 
> ...



So old, you might as well label them ONE, and FOUR and everyone will be looking for number TWO


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

ColdFactor said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Pour baby oil on the hallways.
> ...



fixd lol :tu


----------



## Forte (Sep 11, 2010)

Brush your teeth in class


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 11, 2010)

Forte said:


> Brush your teeth in class



WHOA. DONT GET TOO CRAZY THERE FORTE!


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Sep 11, 2010)

Organise a re-enacment of star wars


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 11, 2010)

SpUtnikCub3r said:


> Organise a re-enacment of star wars


With the principal as the emperor and the dumpster outside the engines.

dont tell the principal tho.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 11, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> **** in a hat



I've heard that you can wrap some in a lot of toilet paper, and set it on fire. They have to stomp on it to put the fire out, and they get it all over their shoe. 

Also, at my sister's school (girl's school), they had a picture out the front of the school of a girl smiling/reading a book or something. They replaced it with a picture of a girl with an axe.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 11, 2010)

All the best senior pranks involve animals.

Or putting drugs in your teachers' desks.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 11, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> **** in a hat



You win this thread


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 11, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> **** in a hat


Do it.


----------



## Owen (Sep 11, 2010)

No good pranks is this entire thread.


Just put up weird and confusing signs.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 11, 2010)

Owen said:


> No good pranks is this entire thread.
> 
> 
> Just put up weird and confusing signs.



Irony hurts


----------



## Owen (Sep 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Irony hurts



What irony?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 11, 2010)

Buy two pigs and label them 192 and 874. They'll go crazy trying to look for the other 872 pigs!!!1


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 11, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Buy two pigs and label them 192 and 874. They'll go crazy trying to look for the other 872 pigs!!!1



lmao i was going to say something similar to this


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 11, 2010)

Owen said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Irony hurts
> ...



You said the others were bad and yours is even worse.


----------



## Owen (Sep 11, 2010)

Heres my idea:








It's hilarious, and doesn't end up bothering anyone.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 11, 2010)

Edmund said:


> All the best senior pranks involve animals.
> 
> Or putting drugs in your teachers' desks.



Or playboy magazines.


----------



## DaBear (Sep 11, 2010)

i mean im honestly amazed there has only been one car in school suggestion.....thats what my senior class did

we organized it so that at lunch we had some seniors go around getting cash from other kids for a unicef fundraiser so we could use it as fundage for the prank, bought the car for 250 bucks(didnt work at all) and had it towed to the far corner of our parking lot.....oh and for the record we did actually donate like half of what we made to unicef

anyway, we managed to find out the code for the alarm system, stole a key for the magnetic middle bar lock for the doors, and "inherited" a master key for the school from a previous class. we went in around 2am dressed in black hoodies and jabbawockeez masks, cut all the lights in the parking lot(reduce security cam visibility), started pushing the car from the corner of the lot into the school while unlocking all the doors, planted it in a major hallway intersection and slashed the tires......oh and for extra insurance we did this post-graduation so they couldnt hold any of our diplomas back

btw, i haz the video of us putting it in

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKGOBwX_vDI


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 11, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > **** in a hat
> ...



I agree


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 11, 2010)

Owen said:


> No good pranks is this entire thread.
> 
> 
> Just put up weird and confusing signs.



we kinda did that to the freshman already we put "Out of Order" signs on all the trash cans during lunch


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 11, 2010)

DaBear said:


> i mean im honestly amazed there has only been one car in school suggestion.....thats what my senior class did
> 
> we organized it so that at lunch we had some seniors go around getting cash from other kids for a unicef fundraiser so we could use it as fundage for the prank, bought the car for 250 bucks(didnt work at all) and had it towed to the far corner of our parking lot.....oh and for the record we did actually donate like half of what we made to unicef
> 
> ...




that's amazing. serious.


----------



## Am1n- (Sep 11, 2010)

you mean like this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh-omuOR0ig

mvg,


----------



## yeee707 (Sep 11, 2010)

Grab some old useless keys, stick them into the door knobs/handles of classrooms, and break the keys off.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 11, 2010)

Bryan said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Local election signs, about 1000 of them, all around the outside of the school.
> ...


So if you go around and ask people for old election signs they had in their yard, it's theft?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 12, 2010)

Joker said:


> Why u so srs ?
> LOL, sorry I had to... but why the janitor? Maybe staff members in a meeting.



HUR HUR. U MADE FUNNY WIF MAH NAEM.

I'm serious because people dieing because of a prank isn't funny. At all.



freshcuber said:


> I love the crazy glue idea. It's simple. It's fast. It's effective. Best of all there would be a ton of confused kids milling about. I think doing that on the first day would be better since all the freshman would be super confused.



:fp



freshcuber said:


> Exactly. Problem solved. If I could find a way into the school I'd do all the classroom doors and then everyone would show up but there would be no classes. In a school of 1200+ kids they'd have no choice but to cancel school until they could re-open the doors.
> 
> EDIT: Once I figured out how to get into one school then it'd be safe to assume that none of the schools are impenetrable so I could go around the district and do every school (4 elementaries, one middle, and one high school) That's a lot of doors to cover in one night if the prank is going to be really good. Four kids in two cars could easily handle it though since there are less than 60 rooms in the elementaries.



Because I'm sure the police would think it's hilarious that you superglued doors in schools. Parents do pay money to send their children to school via taxes. I'm sure they wouldn't be happy with them either.



RCTACameron said:


> I've heard that you can wrap some in a lot of toilet paper, and set it on fire. They have to stomp on it to put the fire out, and they get it all over their shoe.



Hilarious. Until the school catches on fire and you get put in jail for arson and possibly killing other students.



Edmund said:


> Or putting drugs in your teachers' desks.



Errrrr...



Senior pranks are meant to be fun with little risk involved. 1000's of bouncy balls over the railing in 2 floor schools is simple and fun. The sight of seeing 150 senior each dumping 500 bouncy balls at once is awesome.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 12, 2010)

yeee707 said:


> Grab some old useless keys, stick them into the door knobs/handles of classrooms, and break the keys off.



lol I was thinking something like that, 

"My original Idea"

When there is A sub for the teacher the door locks on the outside, so my plan was to get me and 20 of my friends into the school and night or just like camp out in the library and when everybody leaves to "switch" the door handles backward so and set it to lock so everyone is stuck in there classrooms

but we aren't sure how to take the door knobs off T_T


----------



## Escher (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey hey hey heeyy~


Kirjava said:


> Smoke weed every day.


----------



## Reptile (Sep 12, 2010)

A group at our school mowed a giant penis into the school field over night (can be seen in Google earth too ). 

My friend and I top decked the toilets in the school hall a week or so before the graduation ceremony. For those of you unaware of what top decking is, it's taking a dump in the cistern (top part of the toilet where all the water is). Nobody ever uses those toilets so the poop got to sit there for a week and then everyone flushed dirty water . I'd hate to be the janitor having to fish it out =D.

It was mentioned at the junior assembly too, which we found amusing when our junior friend told us .


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

Escher said:


> Hey hey hey heeyy~
> 
> 
> Kirjava said:
> ...



The Next Episode anyone?


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 12, 2010)

Reptile said:


> A group at our school mowed a giant penis into the school field over night (can be seen in Google earth too ).
> 
> My friend and I top decked the toilets in the school hall a week or so before the graduation ceremony. For those of you unaware of what top decking is, it's taking a dump in the cistern (top part of the toilet where all the water is). Nobody ever uses those toilets so the poop got to sit there for a week and then everyone flushed dirty water . I'd hate to be the janitor having to fish it out =D.
> 
> It was mentioned at the junior assembly too, which we found amusing when our junior friend told us .



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW

YOU SICKEN THE PEOPLE!


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> freshcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I love the crazy glue idea. It's simple. It's fast. It's effective. Best of all there would be a ton of confused kids milling about. I think doing that on the first day would be better since all the freshman would be super confused.
> ...



Are you crazy?!? Throwing that many bouncy balls could kill someone! What if a person going up the stairs tripped on them and fell down the stairs, cracked their head open and died?!? Or someone could have been hit in the eye and been blinded! A ball could have bounced into someones throat and they could have choked to death! Or what if someone had a rubber allergy and they went into anaphylactic shock and died?!? I'm sure the police would love to have to come and haul all the seniors away for manslaughter. I'm sure it would make for a great prom.

Bouncy balls is a pretty average prank and isn't really that funny since they stop bouncing in about a minute. It's a stereotypical almost funny senior prank that's forgotten in a few years. Locking all the doors in the district makes you a legend.

While you were making your whole argument about super-glued doors leading to some poor teacher/janitors death did you forget that every classroom _*must*_ have a rescue window by law? There would be a way out and if it came down to my life or some crappy glass door I'd be putting a chair through it. There's also fire doors specifically designed to stop the spread of fires from hallway to hallway. Classroom doors are pretty good at stopping fire as well since they're reinforced with metal. Maybe not all but after Columbine a lot of changes were made to school security. So in the ridiculously slim chances of a large fire randomly happening the _one_ day the doors happen to be glued the fire won't spread. However, if every door, window, and opening to the exterior were inaccessible due to a flame well then I guess you're SOL. Unless you're smart enough to figure out that water doesn't light on fire in which case getting into the pool or locker rooms and chilling in the shallow end/under a shower is a good way to not die until firefighters arrive but that wouldn't be necessary since there's windows.

As far as your "waste of money" argument goes nothing happens the last few days of school. Some classes review but not a ton unless it's Honors/AP and as an AP and Honors student I wouldn't mind one but missing a day of school for a really good senior prank if it was my class that did it. And absolutely nothing happens the first day. Freshman get lost and teachers pass out their syllabus. That's it. So if any day were the one to choose it'd be the first. 

Also, parent's aren't the ones paying the majority of taxes. Say in a school district their are 5,000 houses. Most of those houses are going to be filled by people who either
a) Haven't had children yet or
b) Have kids that are out of school

On top of that if there are, say, 1,500 houses that have families with kids that attend school most of those houses aren't going to have single children. So I'd be willing to bet that maybe 800 of these houses have parents enrolled in school paying their taxes. That's probably high percentage even. But either way the parents aren't paying the majority of the taxes it's everybody else.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2010)

aronpm said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > You could also squirt super glue into all the locks of the exterior doors.
> ...



Removing a toilet seat is damaging property? Putting a stink bomb in a hallway is damaging property? Get real. You can take the super glue out of the locks with the right solvent, so again no argument for that.

To all you Einsteins saying OMG WHAT ABOUT A FIRE?! PEOPLE TRAPPED INSIDE! Are you seriously not acknowledging the fact that locked doors still open from the inside? I don't know what sort of ancient school you live in but all the exterior doors to every school I've been in have the push bar that even if locked to the outside you can still exit the building by pushing the bar in. Usually, when the door is unlocked, the push bar is already all the way down / all the way pushed in (depending on the type). SO OMG FIRE! JUST OPEN THE DOOR AND LEAVE! Let's not forget to prop it open in case the idiots behind me forget to push the bar in/down!

To the guy who pulled the car prank w/the youtube video: The purpose of a senior prank is to be done before you graduate 

Freshcuber: Sure you could go into the swimming pool but don't forget that fire sucks up oxygen, so you'd eventually asphyxiate to death anyway. I laughed at your argument back though, so true 

Reptile: Going one step further than mowing it, you can buy this seed of a white plant that grows real thick, I unfortunately for get what it's called, but plant that in the shape of what you mowed, or in your class year. That works well because you have to keep cutting it and it grows back faster than regular grass, not to mention it's white. Roundoff, gas, and salt all work wonders on grass too (kills it).

Remove the shower heads from the locker room showers, put some red kool aid mix into the shower head. Next time somebody uses the shower they get to be red instead of clean!

In the winter time, get a lunch tray, pee in/on it, put it outside to freeze. After it freezes, remove it from the tray, you can now slide this under a door and the receiver will have a random pee puddle inside their room/office! This works much better in college dorms 

If your science lab has liquid nitrogen, use it to freeze a can (or cans) of shaving cream. Peel the can away from the frozen block of shaving cream (as in snip it, use pliers or something to peel it back). Place the frozen cylinder of shaving cream into a small office or a room and as it heats up it will expand and take up quite a bit of the volume (this trick works better in cars as cars heat up faster due to the greenhouse effect). I don't believe this works as well (or even at all) with the shave "gels" that turn into cream.

Rowe definitely wins this thread though! I completely agree!


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 12, 2010)

You could put the school up for sale in the free advertising section...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


>



"America's Dumbest"

You can already tell it isn't a good idea.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 12, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Removing a toilet seat is damaging property? Putting a stink bomb in a hallway is damaging property? Get real. You can take the super glue out of the locks with the right solvent, so again no argument for that.



I'm guessing they're going to take the toilet seats so they're harder to replace. Stinkbombs may contain other things that leave a stain as a side effect. How will that same solvent affect the finish on the lock, or the paint on the door, or the core of the door?

Let's put it this way, if someone did these things to your house, would you simply just laugh it off and not do anything?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2010)

A toilet seat? Yeah it'd be funny. You can always put them back on a couple days later. A stink bomb? Yes because that smell takes forever to get out, which is exactly why it would be funny in a school. Super glue in the lock, it'd depend on if the solvent took the super glue out. On the same token, let's just say it happened to my college dorm door, I'd be just as pissed that I couldn't get into my room to do whatever I wanted to do, not only pissed because it was my lock that got messed up.

There are a lot of pranks I wouldn't want somebody to do in my house. This includes the car, numbered animals, even the bouncy balls. I feel like my house is a place to go relax, not deal with pranks. Every once in awhile my friends and I prank each other but it's always something that won't take much effort to end/clean up, which is usually what determines how good a prank is (the time needed to come up with a solution after the jaw drop effect is over).


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 12, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> *every classroom must have a rescue window by law?*



Ummm, no.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 12, 2010)

My teacher's lounge has a sink with those hose spraying things that you press down and wrap with a rubber band. Rawrz.


----------



## Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Why u so srs ?
> ...



I know its not...



Whyusosrs said:


> -stuff about bouncy balls-



Someone could trip down the stairs and get spinal damage, or the balls could blind someone if it hits the eye.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 12, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> freshcuber said:
> 
> 
> > *every classroom must have a rescue window by law?*
> ...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 12, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> JonnyWhoopes said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...


u bet it is!!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 12, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> On the same token, let's just say it happened to my college dorm door, I'd be just as pissed that I couldn't get into my room to do whatever I wanted to do, not only pissed because it was my lock that got messed up.



You don't own your college dorm. If your lock got messed up in your house and you had to buy a new one, you'd probably be annoyed at that. What if it was your school and instead of one lock it was 50 or 100?

I think the determining factor of whether a senior prank is good is whether someone who isn't in on it will enjoy it. They don't necessarily have to find it funny; thinking something is impressive or awesome works too. So I prefer ideas like bouncy balls and a car in the hallway a lot more than things like glued doors, stinkbombs, or numbered animals. The person who sets up the prank is always going to enjoy it (unless you utterly fail), but I think the thing that determines whether people will remember it as positive or negative is whether it seemed cool or annoying to others. Annoying pranks are only good in prank wars where the whole point is that you'll get the other person back for it.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> freshcuber said:
> 
> 
> > *every classroom must have a rescue window by law?*
> ...



I don't know about where you live but in New York it is law that you must have a rescue window and the fact that your school doesn't have a rescue window in ever room is just ridiculous. 20+ people die in a classroom due to no rescue window. Great news headline. Ever notice how when you go upstairs in a school there's always more than one staircase? That's so when one is blocked you can get out the other way. Once again I'm speaking as in NY law but unless there are two ways out it doesn't pass the state inspection.


cincyaviation said:


> freshcuber said:
> 
> 
> > *every classroom must have a rescue window by law?*
> ...


Once again that's just impossible. Unless you go to school in an Amish one room schoolhouse (I don't have anything against the Amish I'm a big fan of your pies) there's probably another way out of the room besides the door.


fatboyxpc said:


> To all you Einsteins saying OMG WHAT ABOUT A FIRE?! PEOPLE TRAPPED INSIDE! Are you seriously not acknowledging the fact that locked doors still open from the inside? I don't know what sort of ancient school you live in but all the exterior doors to every school I've been in have the push bar that even if locked to the outside you can still exit the building by pushing the bar in. Usually, when the door is unlocked, the push bar is already all the way down / all the way pushed in (depending on the type). *SO OMG FIRE! JUST OPEN THE DOOR AND LEAVE! Let's not forget to prop it open in case the idiots behind me forget to push the bar in/down!
> *
> 
> Freshcuber: Sure you could go into the swimming pool but don't forget that fire sucks up oxygen, so you'd eventually asphyxiate to death anyway. I laughed at your argument back though, so true
> ...



Good point about the push bars also totally correct and touche about the lack of O2.

The Kool-Aid is simple and funny also a good one. I laughed so hard at the pee ice cubes. It's original and clever. The shaving cream one was also pretty ingenious. Getting a hold of liquid nitrogen is pretty hard but I like the idea.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 12, 2010)

Half of the rooms in my school don't have windows.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Half of the rooms in my school don't have windows.



Is there another way out of the room other than the door in the front/back of the room?

Last year my English class had no windows so there was no natural light coming in. It was totally depressing and a horrendous place to have your last class of the day but there were two doors. There may not be a rescue window but there's more than one way in and out of your classroom.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 12, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > freshcuber said:
> ...


At least half the rooms in my school have no windows, probably closer to 2/3. And only one of the rooms without windows has 2 entrances. Plus none of our windows open.


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 12, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> freshcuber said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Same with my school. It used to be a fort, so naturally there wouldn't be a lot of windows.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> freshcuber said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



I find that hard to believe.

Let's just say that there is a shooter in your school. You don't evacuate the school. You lock it down. Now if you have to stay in the room and there's only one door it'd be pretty easy from that person to get inside that room, do his work, and head to the next one. If your school has just one way in and out of most of your classes then I'd say it's a safety concern. This includes fires, shooters, and other crazy things that happen in a school.

Administrators and architects think of the doomsday scenarios while designing schools. They're specifically designed to do two things. Create an effective place to teach students and *keep them safe*. If the majority of classes in my school had no exterior openings, including windows, and there was just one door in and out of that room I'd bring it up to the administrators. Seriously though that is a safety concern.

EDIT: lol @ dabmasta


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2010)

qqwref: I realize I wouldn't have to pay for my college dorm lock, I said that to show that even though it's not my property I'd be particularly annoyed by it still (because I wouldn't be able to "get home" so to say). I think what makes a senior prank "epic" or "fail" is how the other students enjoy it, not the faculty. Students don't care what the school has to go through to get rid of the prank. I honestly don't think there is any "good prank" that the administration would call "good." I know my high school would have flat out suspended the kids responsible for dropping bouncy balls off a balcony even as harmless as it probably would be, they'd have looked at the worst possible outcome (somebody tripping on it, hitting somebody in the face, etc) instead of how it could be somewhat funny.

freshcuber: Yeah the shaving cream thing goes crazy inside a car but be prepared for a very angry outcome lol. And you could always break a few windows to the outdoors then chill inside the swimming pool  You might have to dip down a few times depending on how warm it gets around you


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 12, 2010)

lol there ya go problem solved


----------



## qqwref (Sep 12, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


Lawrenceburg, IN

(P.S.: just because your state does things a certain way does not mean everyone in the world does; and many schools were built a long time ago, surprisingly enough)



fatboyxpc said:


> I think what makes a senior prank "epic" or "fail" is how the other students enjoy it, not the faculty. Students don't care what the school has to go through to get rid of the prank. I honestly don't think there is any "good prank" that the administration would call "good."P


Well yeah, but that's kind of what I mean. If the prank annoys everyone who isn't sitting behind the scenes laughing, it's not a good prank. I think many people wouldn't want to have to walk through a very smelly hallway, or deal with animals, or have to wait around for people to let them into each classroom.


----------



## aronpm (Sep 12, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I feel like my house is a place to go relax, not deal with pranks.



I feel like my school is a place to go learn, not deal with pranks.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 12, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > freshcuber said:
> ...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 13, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I feel like my school is a place to go learn, not deal with pranks.



interesting.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 13, 2010)

If the class has windows atleast one of them has to be a rescue window. If the classroom is totally on the interior of the school with no exterior windows then there needs to be another way out of the classroom.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 13, 2010)

qqwref said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > or have to wait around for people to let them into each classroom.
> ...


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 13, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> If the class has windows atleastnonenof them has to be a rescue window. If the classroom is totally on the interior of the school with no exteriorwi does them there needs to be another way out of the classroom.



Probably Im not to sure and everyone lets drop this conversation about Laws and stupid things that have nothing to do with this thread I made this for people to Tell about there experiences and ideas hopefully give me an idea for my senior prank


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 13, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > fatboyxpc said:
> ...


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 13, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 14, 2010)

Super glue inside the locks.

If you could organize a school wide fire drill without actually having to sound the alarm that would be pretty funny. Just have everybody walk outside in the normal fashion and stand outside. I'm not sure if you should actually wait until the Fire Dept. shows up, or just wait a given time frame, either way would be just as good. A tornado drill would be good too.


----------

